# Update on my new tank



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

This first pic is my new tank when i first got it. Ive added some more plants now and waiting for some more to arrive.

I want to cover the back of the tank with plants. I have some bleheri across the back and im going to use elodea densa to hopefully give it a nice look.
I have 4 banana plants (nymphoides aquatica, i think) and some vallis which normally dies on me, all these are plants are small at the moment.

The driftwood is covered in Java moss. (if you notice green patches on the sand, blame it on the java moss)

There is a australian yabbie lobster hiding in the driftwood.


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Here is a pic that shows that they havent really lost any room with the new tank decor and still have plenty of open water.

Any suggestions or comments welcome!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

I said it before "your tank and stand look amazing" but i think your fish are too big for that tank.


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Ok, but i brought a 60 gallon tank because of the 20g per fish rule. 
So they have 30g per fish now.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

hughie said:


> Ok, but i brought a 60 gallon tank because of the 20g per fish rule.
> So they have 30g per fish now.
> [snapback]909041[/snapback]​


Yea but not at that size or having 2 of them together is not helping things either ..
Great set-up just too small for them


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Right, 20g per fish for life, so that means 12inches or so.

My fish are 7" and 8-9". The tank is 16 inches wide, 24inches deep and 48 inches long.

Plus uk gallons are bigger than american gallons.

You guys do confuse me sometimes.

But as my signiture says, 'opinions are like a**holes, everybodys got one'!!!


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Im going to blame it on my picture taking, because my tank is way big enough.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> Right, 20g per fish for life, so that means 12inches or so


I Wouldnt put no 12 inch fish in no 20 gallon ...as your fish get bigger , your tank needs to get bigger also ...
Plus another rule you forgot , Do Not put 2 piranhas together .


> Plus uk gallons are bigger than american gallons.


they are ?


> But as my signiture says, 'opinions are like a**holes, everybodys got one'!!!


Well if ya didnt want our opinion , you shouldnt have posted pics


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

lol i want your opinions.

Yes i believe uk gallons are bigger.

As for keeping two fish together, that is entirely my choice, and i have no reason whatsoever to do otherwise.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

if you want to put 2 p's together, that's your choice (some people have had luck others have not) personally i wouldn't risk it. Anyways if i were u i would look into getting something bigger.

When people state the 20 gallon per fish rule its just "the minimum", thats what i get out of the saying anyway....the bigger the better. People who over stock their fish keep them for a while then they sell them. Or usually only have them temporarily.

When fish tend to get bigger then the home does as well. And we all know that the p's prefer legnth, so thats what u should aim for. I am not saying your overstocking i just wanted to give u a visual. For those two big p's go at least 6' x 18" foot print.

This is just my opinion and i wish u the best of luck bro


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

nice tank


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

if they are gettin along there is no reason two cant get along


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

i think the size of ur tank is fine, some of us just have diff standards. gl man


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I can't believe people are jumping down his throat for his tank size, do you think it's helping anything to go thread to thread acting like a lynch squad telling people they're doing things wrong all the time? Have any of you actually considered the DIMENSIONS of his tank and thought "hm, that sounds like a pretty big tank?". Have any of you actually, say, put the dimensions into the gallonage calculator? Have any of you done the math to realize that it works out to 40 US gallons per fish???

Harley, you know we don't always aggree and I don't mean nothing by it, but If he's gotta upgrade with his fish at 7 and 9 inches at 40 gallons each, you're in dire straights with your 7 in your 210, that's only 30 gallons per fish after all, and your fish are bigger than his.

Hughie, your tank is great, and it's more than enough room. My only suggestion would be to move the driftwood further back towards the wall, it looks a bit awkward up front. Other than that it looks really great and should look even better as it fills out with the plants.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

looks good to me. i like the plants. you p's r good looking fella's.


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> I can't believe people are jumping down his throat for his tank size, do you think it's helping anything to go thread to thread acting like a lynch squad telling people they're doing things wrong all the time? Have any of you actually considered the DIMENSIONS of his tank and thought "hm, that sounds like a pretty big tank?". Have any of you actually, say, put the dimensions into the gallonage calculator? Have any of you done the math to realize that it works out to 40 US gallons per fish???
> 
> Harley, you know we don't always aggree and I don't mean nothing by it, but If he's gotta upgrade with his fish at 7 and 9 inches at 40 gallons each, you're in dire straights with your 7 in your 210, that's only 30 gallons per fish after all, and your fish are bigger than his.
> 
> ...












I couldnt have said it better myself! ( honestly, i couldn't)









Thanks for your suggestions elTwitcho, i see what you mean about the driftwood.

Im hoping the plants do ok, they are mostly hardy plants so should be fine.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

hughie said:


> My fish are 7" and 8-9". The tank is *16 inches wide, 24inches deep and 48 inches long.*
> [snapback]909055[/snapback]​


Thats Big enough for those Two fish.








Its a Nice set-up BTW


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

nice tank and a greet setup


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

just needs a background, and wer rocking!!!!!!!!


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Cheers lads!



flash! said:


> just needs a background, and wer rocking!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]910217[/snapback]​


Yeah i know, im going to try and cover the back with plants instead of putting a background on.

If i didnt rush setting it up, id have used one of them juwel internal backgrounds, too late now though.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Great, i love the set up. :bigthumb:


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Looking good hughie. It will look a lot better if you can get the plants to cover the back wall like you said.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Great tank , ps and aquascaping ! Loving the overall look.

One thing does bother me though and it aint no 20 gallon per fish rule ....when the hell are you going to decorate your room man!!!! plus using your lovely tank stand for plates and china ornaments ?! that my friend is a more heinous crime in my eyes!!!!









At the ned of the day however no tank will ever be too big so do what you feel is right ....looks good to me!! Plus I had two p's together for ages and they still fight as much now that I have three!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> I can't believe people are jumping down his throat for his tank size, do you think it's helping anything to go thread to thread acting like a lynch squad telling people they're doing things wrong all the time? Have any of you actually considered the DIMENSIONS of his tank and thought "hm, that sounds like a pretty big tank?". Have any of you actually, say, put the dimensions into the gallonage calculator? Have any of you done the math to realize that it works out to 40 US gallons per fish???
> [snapback]909548[/snapback]​


First off who is Jumping who in this situation ? If you or Him cant take some friendly advice DONT POST










> Harley, you know we don't always aggree and I don't mean nothing by it, but If he's gotta upgrade with his fish at 7 and 9 inches at 40 gallons each, you're in dire straights with your 7 in your 210, that's only 30 gallons per fish after all, and your fish are bigger than his.


What are you talking about ? Your comparing a 60 gallon to a 210 ? Get your head right doode ...
Footprint ? Its 4 feet long all of us know what the footprint is on a 55 , And you Know what.... I am saying its too small , with those size fish , But they arent mine or yours so its his decision on what he wants to do ...
Good Day .


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> What are you talking about ? Your comparing a 60 gallon to a 210 ? Get your head right doode ...
> Footprint ? Its 4 feet long all of us know what the footprint is on a 55 , And you Know what.... I am saying its too small , with those size fish , But they arent mine or yours so its his decision on what he wants to do ...
> Good Day .
> [snapback]919973[/snapback]​


No, I'm comparing an EIGHTY GALLON TANK, as in UK GALLONS ARE LARGER THAN US GALLONS, with TWO FISH at FOURTY GALLONS PER FISH to a 210 with much larger fish with less space per fish. I'm terribly happy all of us know what the footpring is on a 55, and yes it's too small, but what does that have to do with this particular 80 gallon tank that does not share the same footprint as a 55 exactly? Considering this guy has more space per fish than probably 90% of the people here I think it's a sad statement about this community that people love to parrot "too small too small too small" before even thinking. But that's just me


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

his tank is big enough. the footprint is bigger than my 60g which i used to use to hold my 7"-8" tern. it's lookin good if you ask me.

here's a shot of my bigger tern in my 60 US gallons:
View attachment 51707


with that being said, his tank has a wider footprint than my old tank. i think it's fine.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

hughie your tank is dope, u could add 3 more fish if u wanted, im not telling u to, im just sayin, those guys have tons of space, thats enough for a few more fish for life,


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Cheers guys, i know its big enough


----------

